

What's new in Google+ section in the Google+ Help Center - ChrisArchitect
http://www.google.com/support/profiles/bin/static.py?hl=en&page=release_notes.cs&rd=1

======
ChrisArchitect
I'm sorry but my first reaction to this was how can I follow these updates in
twitter. ha

Other than that, I do like the 'developer' posts/transparent process updates

